# como resetear un microcontrolador??



## carlos ceiba (Ene 6, 2007)

hola que tal a todos, tengo un microprocesador el M306KAFCLRP es una memoria pero no se como borrarla o limpiarla, baje el datasheet en esta pagina:
http://www.elenota.pl/pdf/Renesas/rej03b0100_16c6kads.pdf
lo leí pero no entendi no tengo idea de como se resetea. a quien me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco 

hasta la proxima.......


----------



## cliche (Ene 6, 2007)

normalmente estos micro tienen un pik determinado como reset buscalo bien debe estar hay


----------



## carlos ceiba (Ene 6, 2007)

lo unico que se es que en el pin 19 del integrado  dice RESET y en el 85 dice LRESET y ambos con una rayita arriba ¿que significa? .gracias


----------



## cliche (Ene 7, 2007)

ves ovbiamente al aplicar un pulso en este pik se reseteara el otro que es lreset parece que una conexion paralela an reset ..


----------



## capitanp (Ene 7, 2007)

bueno... primero no es una memoria (solamente) es un microcontrolador y lo que nesesitas es el soft adecuado para grabar los 128k de ROM/flash del micro, solo lo sobreescribes con tu programa nuevo y listo, y si no quieres solo escribe zeros en el


Saludos


----------



## rampage (Ene 8, 2007)

carlos ceiba, la rayita arriba significa que es una entrada "negada", es decir, que es activa en 0. Esto ultimo significa que normalmente debe tener un 1 logico y cuando deseo activar esta entrada, hay que colocarle un 0 logico. Para el caso de la entradas de reset, generalmente, es necesario mantenerla activa un determinado tiempo segun indique su hoja de datos.


----------

